
Getting started adding new data sources to the free and open elastic siem - megatrontony
https://www.elastic.co/blog/getting-started-adding-new-security-data-source-in-elastic-siem
======
megatrontony
Wrote a blog post about getting started adding new data sources to the Elastic
SIEM. Let me know if you have any questions or feedback.

